# April 2013 Rainbows - PMA and support thread



## girlinyork

So I found out today at 9dpo that I'm pregnant. I've had one chemical and a loss at 8 weeks this year. This pregnancy feels different though and I've got a good feeling about it. I'd love some help keeping my spirits up from people due around the same time X


----------



## ladykara

Hey honey we are in the April babies 2013 group over in 1st trip, im due the 10th. I lost a baby Jan this year due to a partial mole, i wasnt allowed to try again for 6 months (1st of august) but we made a promise to try once on the 19th of july, and it worked !!! 

When i lost the baby (before they knew it was a mole) they kept telling me how common it is, what the statistics are blah blah... which was suppose to help me at the time, but now im pregnant again that information has just added to my worry. but something inside of me tells me this one will stick, but i dont want to have to much hope incase im wrong, its all very confusing. I have not told many people yet and i have not had enough confidence to change my bnb Siggy and just removed my old one ready to add the new one adding my april due baby. xx


----------



## girlinyork

I've had two losses this year but this feels like a sticky one :) x


----------



## dan-o

Hi hun, sign me up! I also had a partial mole, then chemo a few years ago.

I went on to have my boy last year :cloud9:

I'm now pregnant again after another (normal) loss in May, and praying this one sticks!! Have a good feeling so far xx

Are you ladies having early scans? I'm hoping to get in sometime after 6w for mine x


----------



## girlinyork

I'm ok so far. Got a pretty good feeling. Finally got my ICs to show something tonight which is nice. Going to buy a digi in tomorrow x


----------



## ladykara

Hey dan, great to see you again on here. I have my scan sep 6th because they said another mole will show up more then. I am hoping they will scan me through out. But my levels so far are not to high.

Girlinyork- make sure you report back with the results of the digi x

I have a good feeling about us three : ) x


----------



## girlinyork

This thread is jam packed with baby dust :) x


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, how are you feeling today?

I'm actually feeling quite positive today! I've been reluctant to do betas, but think I'm gonna make the leap and book a GP appt for next week so I can get my early scan referral. Also sending my regular sample to charing cross tomorrow, so will get the results of that on weds! :flower:


Stick stick stick!!!


----------



## girlinyork

I've been quite crampy this morning but they've eased off. My test has gotten slightly darker (really should stop testing for the sake of my sanity) lol


----------



## dan-o

Mine too! Yesterdays wasn't much darker than the day before but today's are lovely lines!


----------



## girlinyork

woo, bfp on a digi. Feels more real now :)


----------



## Etoiles

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I recently got a BFP with our rainbow baby after a d&c on June 6th. I did not ovulate that month after the d&c so July was the first month I did and got our rainbow baby. Our rainbow baby is due April 10th, about a week before my birthday.

I do wonder if this is just temporary and maybe I will just stay here for a short time but I can hope right? It does feel differently than the last one.

Best of luck ladies, I hope we all get our 9 month bundle of joy.


----------



## blondee

Hi ladies, can i pls join too?

I had my first MMC in 2009 and then had my gorgeous little boy in Nov 2010. In February this year i got pregnant again and it was triplets (without fertility treatment!) but all 3 eventually failed before 12 weeks and i had a D&C at the start of April. I lost track of when the Doc said i could try again so started last month and hey presto!! 

I'm feeling pretty good (i.e. i feel rotten and very pregnant!) so i am trying to stay positive but it really is sooooo hard. So far no spotting so i'm crossing fingers and toes.

I had a mega early scan last week but the radiographer told me before the scan it was too early to see anything at all. Re-booked for the 21st Aug and it seems like an age away. Are you guys getting early scans too?

Dan-O, i remember you from the loss pages when i had my first loss back in 2009. Glad to see you too have a lovely little boy! 

Here's hoping that all is going well for us all. :baby:

M X


----------



## girlinyork

Course you can join us :hugs:
I'm sure we will all get our rainbows :) x


----------



## dan-o

Hi etoiles :hi: congrats on your speedy BFP after your recent loss! xx

Blondee! A blast from the past indeed! Yes we got there in the end! 
Hope your next scan is a wonderful glimpse at your new addition to be!

I popped along to the GP this afternoon who was really lovely and has taken some betas, more on weds, then I'm going back once the doubling time results are in so EPU can book me in for a scan. Hopefully for when I'm 6 weeks or so :flower:


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hello ladies! Congratulations on your BFPs!!

I had my BFP last week-four days before AF was due and I am now 4weeks and 3 days pregnant after a MMC and ERPC which was my second miscarriage with no surviving children.

Like you girl in York, I feel so much more positive about this pregnancy-I was over the moon to be pregnant last time but struggled to stay optimistic. This time though I'm cautiously positive about it.

The strange thing is my due date will be exactly one year to the day that we found out that our baby had no heartbeat. This baby will never replace our lost babies but it certainly will be a welcome distraction from painful dates that will be upcoming.

I too have been having lots of cramping and back ache-keep expecting AF to turn up because of it! We have booked in a scan for 7 weeks so we can see what's going on, at the viability scan for our last pregnancy we were told to expect the worst and that we only had a 5% chance that the pregnancy was viable.

Other than that, the symptoms I have are the same as my last pregnancy and this time they started at 7dpo so anyone that says its impossible to get symptoms so early is talking out of their back sides! The burning ball of nausea in between my ribs, the raging thirst at night, the endless peeing and the bizarre dreams all told me I was pregnant before the tests did! At 9dpo I told hubby I was either knocked up or coming down with some horrible virus!

Got everything crossed for lovely sticky April babies!


----------



## girlinyork

Yes I knew at like 5dpo lmao :D


----------



## Etoiles

Does anyone else feel differently at all from last time? I am much more nauseated than before and am having huge blood sugar swings which I guess I will take as a good sign since last time was sad and less symptoms.

I have a second ultrasound on Monday so I am very nervous about seeing the baby's heartbeat.

I didn't want to tell many people but I had to tell my boss today, even though I wanted to wait until after Monday's ultrasound. We have physical testing tomorrow and I can't be a part of it so I had to tell him why.


----------



## girlinyork

Yeah this definitely feels better. I'm far more confident about this pregnancy :)


----------



## blondee

I'm still fluctuating between being soooo positive and so negative. This is my 4th pregnancy and all 4 have been different but only 1 good. 

I seem to be clinging to my exhaustion and sore boobies are at least a good sign.

My scan is on tuesday and i can't believe how soon it has come round. 

My car broke down today and caused me a whole heap of problems so at least that took my mind off it for a good few hours!!!!

:dohh:

How are you all feeling? I guess i need to some nice positive vibes.

X


----------



## girlinyork

I'm ok :) My digi went to 2-3 today so I'm thinking I'm on track :D x


----------



## blondee

yay! Girlinyork - that's fantastic!! You must be so thrilled!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!

Unfortunately you can't get those here (i live in the west indies) and i am resisting just doing another normal test and obsessing about how dark the line is or isn't :dohh:

Ooh - i'm jealous now!! :blush:


----------



## girlinyork

Not that I'd ever encourage obsessive POASing but they do them on ebay with international shipping...


----------



## Etoiles

Girlinyork - how does that test work? I never used a digital one only a cheap one before.

I have been feeling more 'symptoms' this week so that has made me feel better. I feel sick or have an upset stomach which is something that didn't happen last time and my blood sugar feels low not too long after a meal so I hope that is good.

My boobs also started hurting this week although since I had that symptom last time I won't think of that as a good sign necessarily.

I am looking forward to my ultrasound on Monday but also scared since it is coming up to the time last time that something went wrong.


----------



## girlinyork

The test has four lines inside it. The control, the 1-2 line, the 2-3 line and the 3+ line and it reads the lines and then tells you how far you are :)


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls :hugs: I have had two loses, one at 12 weelanka July last yr and one chemical in may this year, I got a bfp on weds! I wa 3 days late for af but was terrified to test! The lines were super strong! I nearly kissed the HPT! 
I do feel like this one will be the one, 3rd time lucky but I'm also Terrified of every ache and pain! I want it to be April already!! Xx


----------



## girlinyork

I can't wait for April but I'd quite like it to be mid October so I can be 12 weeks :)


----------



## JenX

Can I join you? I'm cautiously pregnant after two losses this year. Due April 23rd

I'm worried because I have a lack of symptoms. With my other two pregnancies, I had breast tenderness, fatigue, and food aversions by this point, but this time: nothing. The only thing I've noticed was an enhanced sense of smell. Of course my husband points out that both of my other pregnancies ended in losses, so maybe the lack of symptoms isn't a bad sign. He also thinks my diet may have something to do with it as we discovered that I am gluten intolerant just after the last miscarriage and since then I've been eating "Primally," meaning no grains, sugar, or legumes. I only had to cut out gluten, but I wanted to be as healthy as possible, so I took these extra steps. 

As much as pregnancy symptoms suck, it would be nice to have a little assurance that things are moving in the right direction! Anyone else lacking in symptoms?


----------



## girlinyork

Changing your diet can definitely change things x


----------



## rooster100

JenX said:


> Can I join you? I'm cautiously pregnant after two losses this year. Due April 23rd
> 
> I'm worried because I have a lack of symptoms. With my other two pregnancies, I had breast tenderness, fatigue, and food aversions by this point, but this time: nothing. The only thing I've noticed was an enhanced sense of smell. Of course my husband points out that both of my other pregnancies ended in losses, so maybe the lack of symptoms isn't a bad sign. He also thinks my diet may have something to do with it as we discovered that I am gluten intolerant just after the last miscarriage and since then I've been eating "Primally," meaning no grains, sugar, or legumes. I only had to cut out gluten, but I wanted to be as healthy as possible, so I took these extra steps.
> 
> As much as pregnancy symptoms suck, it would be nice to have a little assurance that things are moving in the right direction! Anyone else lacking in symptoms?

Hi! I'm due 22nd of April (hopefully!) with my first bfp I had huge very sore breasts and even with my chemical they got big and sore for the few days I was pregnant! This time they are fine! Its so strange! 
X


----------



## Etoiles

rooster100 said:


> JenX said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you? I'm cautiously pregnant after two losses this year. Due April 23rd
> 
> I'm worried because I have a lack of symptoms. With my other two pregnancies, I had breast tenderness,
> 
> Hi! I'm due 22nd of April (hopefully!) with my first bfp I had huge very sore breasts and even with my chemical they got big and sore for the few days I was pregnant! This time they are fine! Its so strange!
> XClick to expand...

I also had less breast soreness this time than last time. Last time I had breast soreness from day one but this time it did not start until a couple of days ago. Strange but since last time didn't work out I will not take this as a bad sign.


----------



## JenX

rooster100 said:


> JenX said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you? I'm cautiously pregnant after two losses this year. Due April 23rd
> 
> I'm worried because I have a lack of symptoms. With my other two pregnancies, I had breast tenderness, fatigue, and food aversions by this point, but this time: nothing. The only thing I've noticed was an enhanced sense of smell. Of course my husband points out that both of my other pregnancies ended in losses, so maybe the lack of symptoms isn't a bad sign. He also thinks my diet may have something to do with it as we discovered that I am gluten intolerant just after the last miscarriage and since then I've been eating "Primally," meaning no grains, sugar, or legumes. I only had to cut out gluten, but I wanted to be as healthy as possible, so I took these extra steps.
> 
> As much as pregnancy symptoms suck, it would be nice to have a little assurance that things are moving in the right direction! Anyone else lacking in symptoms?
> 
> Hi! I'm due 22nd of April (hopefully!) with my first bfp I had huge very sore breasts and even with my chemical they got big and sore for the few days I was pregnant! This time they are fine! Its so strange!
> XClick to expand...

Glad I'm not alone in this! Thanks for the response :)


----------



## JenX

Etoiles said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenX said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you? I'm cautiously pregnant after two losses this year. Due April 23rd
> 
> I'm worried because I have a lack of symptoms. With my other two pregnancies, I had breast tenderness,
> 
> Hi! I'm due 22nd of April (hopefully!) with my first bfp I had huge very sore breasts and even with my chemical they got big and sore for the few days I was pregnant! This time they are fine! Its so strange!
> XClick to expand...
> 
> I also had less breast soreness this time than last time. Last time I had breast soreness from day one but this time it did not start until a couple of days ago. Strange but since last time didn't work out I will not take this as a bad sign.Click to expand...

Good plan- I'll try to take it that way as well!


----------



## blondee

Girlinyork - you made me laugh! The post takes a minimum 5 days to get here and my reassurance scan is on tuesday so the scan will def beat the post! Oh how i would love to test though......

Hi JenX! I remember with my 1 successful pregnancy that i didn't get any real symptoms until week 8 when the nausea started. Even that wasn't as bad as many of my friends. I think they are all different - i got nausea at about 6 weeks with my last MC but that was triplets so there would have been a tonne of HCG in my system and i guess that is why.

Cor, i'm not helping now, am i?? I think every pregnancy is different and no symptoms at this early stage is normal. I too would love to be struck down with hideous nausea as it would be so reassuring. 

I hope you're all taking good care of yourselves. It's hard though, isn't it? I just want to sleep all the time and eat chocolate instead of preparing healthy meals and keeping active! My son is keeping me busy as he's a little under the weather and wanting lots of cuddles and attention, which is great.

I hope you're all well and having a peaceful weekend.
XX


----------



## girlinyork

I have guests over but I've slipped upstairs to rest. I feel so rude lol


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hi all! How is everyone doing? Well I hope!

I will be 5 weeks tomorrow woo! Did another first response test this morning and the pregnancy line popped up nice and dark before the control line! Will be buying a digi tomorrow to see if it says 3+ fingers crossed!

Feel like my nipples have been rubbed with crushed glass, the nausea is a burning ball in between my ribs whenever I lie down or get hungry, feeling tired and I have some spacey kind of feeling sometimes! Ive never been so happy to feel so crappy!!

Anyone got a viability or reassurance scan booked in soon? X


----------



## girlinyork

I wish I had an early scan. I'm at the mw on Tuesday so I'll bat my eyelashes at her.

Don't be too disheartened if you don't get a 3+ because those things rely on FMU for an accurate result x


----------



## redmonkeysock

girlinyork said:


> I wish I had an early scan. I'm at the mw on Tuesday so I'll bat my eyelashes at her.
> 
> Don't be too disheartened if you don't get a 3+ because those things rely on FMU for an accurate result x

Ah, thanks for the heads up! Will buy it tomorrow and do it on Tuesday morning then!

We will be paying for a viability scan which is booked for 3rd Sept when I will be 7 weeks exactly. If all is well at that point then we will have another one at 9 weeks. It's my birthday on 22nd Sept and its the big 3-0 so to be Hines if it's bad news I'd rather know sooner than later because it will change a lot of things that happen in September. I'll book in to see the midwife after the viability scan.


Lou x


----------



## girlinyork

I wish my OH would consider paying for a private scan :( I'm just going to make puppy dog eyes at my midwife until she caves :D


----------



## Bensyboo

Hi,

I just got my BFP on Wedsnesday after an ectopic and removal of my right tube in May 2011. Very very scared but trying my best to be positive!

Have been having tummy aches and pains but so far no bleeding thank god.

My boobs are really sore but apart from that not really much change in myself.

Wishing you all a happy & healthy 9 months!! Xx


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Bensyboo on your little miracle :) sore boobs are a great sign xx


----------



## JenX

I feel more at home on this thread than the other one I've been checking regularly- the April Munchkins 2013 thread in First Trimester. On there, lots of women are talking about the stuff they are buying for their pregnancy or babies to be and plans they are making. I feel like I have nothing in common with them as I don't really believe mine will live and haven't made any plans or bought anything.


----------



## girlinyork

I know Jen. My MIL was around today making plans for our "nursery" and getting me to look at nursery sets. I was mortified! I'm just not going to feel secure in this pregnancy until I'm 37 weeks lol!


----------



## JenX

Yeah, I could understand that. Mortified is a good word for it. We haven't told anyone yet, and I would feel like that if anyone congratulated me. I haven't even called the RE yet to tell them and start the betas and such even though I got my BFP nine days ago. I'll call tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## Etoiles

Jenx - I also agree!! I am definitely not taking this time for granted or planning in advance like I was last time. I think at 14 weeks I might at least start to relax a little but only a little!


Ladies I did have my second scan today at about 6W5D. I saw the baby's heartbeat which was very clear on the ultrasound. :cloud9: Instead of making me feel better though it only made me more terrified! It is exactly what happened last time. I saw the baby's heartbeat at 6 weeks and then two weeks later the heart stopped. I am so terrified of the same thing happening this time. My Dr. was nice and is only making me wait until next week to get another ultrasound. It is going to be a very long week. :nope:


----------



## girlinyork

The first time you saw a heartbeat with the mmc was baby measuring according to your dates?


----------



## Etoiles

girlinyork said:


> The first time you saw a heartbeat with the mmc was baby measuring according to your dates?

Yes, the ultrasound tech even said that the heartbeat looked nice and strong. That is why I guess I am feeling even more stress now that I have seen the heartbeat. I am really going to have to work hard to make myself calm this week until the next ultrasound.

The good thing is that last time I had to go on progesterone supplements in my 6th week after it dropped to a low level. However, at least this time I have been on progesterone since the day after I got my BFP.


----------



## girlinyork

Etoiles, that's good then :) The only reason I asked is because with my MMC the baby was small for the dates I knew were right :( Then I lost it a week later but if you're measuring on track then hopefully everything is good and healthy this time xx


----------



## JenX

girlinyork said:


> Etoiles, that's good then :) The only reason I asked is because with my MMC the baby was small for the dates I knew were right :( Then I lost it a week later but if you're measuring on track then hopefully everything is good and healthy this time xx

Same here. For my last mc, when I went for the first ultrasound at 6 weeks exactly, they said it looked like 4 weeks, but I knew all my dates were right. That was my first clue things were going wrong. Glad yours is measuring true to date.


----------



## girlinyork

This is a rainbow baby thread. The rules are that everyone in this thread brings a rainbow back in April 2013 :)


----------



## JenX

girlinyork said:


> This is a rainbow baby thread. The rules are that everyone in this thread brings a rainbow back in April 2013 :)

I'm trying! I even called the RE this morning to get started with betas and such. I'll probably go for testing first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## blondee

Hi Ladies,

I had my scan today and it's not looking good :cry: i should be 6 weeks and 2 days (or there about) and am showing 5 weeks. The sac is there but there's no fetal pole yet.

I'm not hopeful but my husband is trying to convince me to think the best.

Something is obviously wrong with me - surely they must do some tests now??

Etoiles - i understand your anxiety. Will they give you another scan before 12 weeks now, or do you have to wait till then?

X


----------



## JenX

blondee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had my scan today and it's not looking good :cry: i should be 6 weeks and 2 days (or there about) and am showing 5 weeks. The sac is there but there's no fetal pole yet.
> 
> I'm not hopeful but my husband is trying to convince me to think the best.
> 
> Something is obviously wrong with me - surely they must do some tests now??
> 
> Etoiles - i understand your anxiety. Will they give you another scan before 12 weeks now, or do you have to wait till then?
> 
> X


Blondee, they will probably check your beta hcg levels and give you another scan in a week or so. Not much else they can do. I went through something very similar, and to make myself feel better, I found a whole bunch of stories online of misdiagnosed miscarriages. There was an entire section on babies measuring behind and story after story where they had caught up in growth by the next scan or everything turned out fine. It didn't, in my case, but just know that everything could be okay for you.


----------



## girlinyork

blondee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had my scan today and it's not looking good :cry: i should be 6 weeks and 2 days (or there about) and am showing 5 weeks. The sac is there but there's no fetal pole yet.
> 
> I'm not hopeful but my husband is trying to convince me to think the best.
> 
> Something is obviously wrong with me - surely they must do some tests now??
> 
> Etoiles - i understand your anxiety. Will they give you another scan before 12 weeks now, or do you have to wait till then?
> 
> X

Oh no Blondee, I'm so sorry. Is there any chance you got your dates wrong? :hugs:


----------



## rainkat

Just read through this thread and hoping to join you ladies.

I feel like I need to tell someone, but I don't feel like I can. My best friend and my mom are the two who I usually talk to about everything but neither of them can resist sharing exciting news, even if I asked them not to :haha: 

I never even thought about it with my other pregnancies. We told everyone practically before the stick dried. This one feels so different. I want to be happy. I want to be excited. I want someone to be excited for me!

Blondee I'm so sorry for the discouraging news. Hopefully things will work out.


----------



## girlinyork

rainkat, I am excited for you :D You're due the day after me - yay!


----------



## rainkat

Thanks girlinyork :flower:
Are you looking for a bump buddy?

I can feel something like excitement coming on. As I'm reading these threads it's feeling more real. 

I called my midwife today. I'm booked for Sept. 10. That seems so far away!!


----------



## girlinyork

I always need bump buddies :)

I was booked in today. My GP insisted on dating me by my LMP which I knew was wrong. My midwife was happy to go by my dates though which is nice :)


----------



## rainkat

I'm not too sure when my due date will end up. I'm not super regular and have no idea when I o'd. 

Last month I wrote everything on my calendar and symptom spotted like crazy. I was convinced I was pregnant and devastated when AF arrived so I forced myself not to think about it this month. I am in shock that I am actually here.


----------



## girlinyork

I forced myself not to think about it. Think that really helped me get pregnant but I was half arsedly doing OPKs so I know when I ovved x


----------



## Etoiles

blondee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had my scan today and it's not looking good :cry: i should be 6 weeks and 2 days (or there about) and am showing 5 weeks. The sac is there but there's no fetal pole yet.

Blondee I'm so sorry. :( I hope everything works out okay for you.


----------



## elohcin

Mind if I join? I was in the PAL after recurrent losses thread but this seems more appropriate. 

I have had 7 losses. This is my 11th pregnancy. Though it's the first one where I am on thyroid meds (for Hashimoto's, likely), so I pray it helps. 

Just called for the results of my first blood draw last week, bhCG was 905 at 18dpo. Haven't been back so don't have a repeat draw yet to check doubling. I have an appointment tomorrow and am hoping that if I am firm enough, they will take me seriously!


----------



## girlinyork

With seven losses they have to take you seriously! Thyroid meds sound promising though - hopefully this will crack the problem xx


----------



## Etoiles

Hope everyone is doing well! 

I had a very rough day today and am just worried. This is about the same time last time that our little one passed away (about 7 weeks). Last time everything looked great on the 6 week ultrasound and the little heart was beating, baby was the right size and just two weeks later we found out it stopped. :(

I am having a rough time getting through this same time period with this little one and am worrying about every little thing or lack of this or that. I am having my next ultrasound on Monday and then I will see if this little one made it past the tough point. 

Any suggestions on getting through this rough time? I am having a hard time staying positive and keep thinking that I will see the same result on my next ultrasound.


----------



## Etoiles

elohcin said:


> Mind if I join? I was in the PAL after recurrent losses thread but this seems more appropriate.
> 
> I have had 7 losses. This is my 11th pregnancy. Though it's the first one where I am on thyroid meds (for Hashimoto's, likely), so I pray it helps.

I am so sorry for all your losses! I don't know how you get through all of them. I am having a hard time just with one! I hope this time works out for you.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm having a wobble today too. My CB digi is still saying 2-3. Maybe you can make some plans and keep busy?


----------



## blondee

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your support. Sorry to hear some of you are feeling a bit low too.

My Doc didn't offer to check my HCG and i forgot to ask (am not on this planet at the moment). She said that there was every chance my dates were just wrong and to wait 2 weeks for another scan. She gave me a progesterone shot (i had them with my son, so i was keen to try and she volunteered it anyway).

So - as she put it - there is a chance. I just think with my history it is a slim chance. My OH is trying to convince me to stay positive but i don't think i can be.

Ok, well my in laws are coming tomorrow for a fortnight (yes, baaaad timing - they offered to stay away but i think we need to keep busy) so i guess at least i won't get chance to wallow.


Anyone had any new symptoms?? I am very light headed and feeling faint......is that even a symptom??:dohh:

Wishing you all good luck :flower:


----------



## girlinyork

Blondee, when you're pregnant your blood pressure drops making you feel faint and light headed. I really hope you were off with your dates and that you have a healthy and beautiful little baby growing in there xx


----------



## elohcin

blondee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks for your support. Sorry to hear some of you are feeling a bit low too.
> 
> My Doc didn't offer to check my HCG and i forgot to ask (am not on this planet at the moment). She said that there was every chance my dates were just wrong and to wait 2 weeks for another scan. She gave me a progesterone shot (i had them with my son, so i was keen to try and she volunteered it anyway).
> 
> So - as she put it - there is a chance. I just think with my history it is a slim chance. My OH is trying to convince me to stay positive but i don't think i can be.
> 
> Ok, well my in laws are coming tomorrow for a fortnight (yes, baaaad timing - they offered to stay away but i think we need to keep busy) so i guess at least i won't get chance to wallow.
> 
> 
> Anyone had any new symptoms?? I am very light headed and feeling faint......is that even a symptom??:dohh:
> 
> Wishing you all good luck :flower:

You might look into supporting your adrenals. It's common for them to feel fatigued in pregnancy (especially if you already have children), making it harder for them to keep up with the demands of your body.


----------



## blondee

elohcin said:


> blondee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks for your support. Sorry to hear some of you are feeling a bit low too.
> 
> My Doc didn't offer to check my HCG and i forgot to ask (am not on this planet at the moment). She said that there was every chance my dates were just wrong and to wait 2 weeks for another scan. She gave me a progesterone shot (i had them with my son, so i was keen to try and she volunteered it anyway).
> 
> So - as she put it - there is a chance. I just think with my history it is a slim chance. My OH is trying to convince me to stay positive but i don't think i can be.
> 
> Ok, well my in laws are coming tomorrow for a fortnight (yes, baaaad timing - they offered to stay away but i think we need to keep busy) so i guess at least i won't get chance to wallow.
> 
> 
> Anyone had any new symptoms?? I am very light headed and feeling faint......is that even a symptom??:dohh:
> 
> Wishing you all good luck :flower:
> 
> You might look into supporting your adrenals. It's common for them to feel fatigued in pregnancy (especially if you already have children), making it harder for them to keep up with the demands of your body.Click to expand...


Oooh - how do i do that?? I am feeling very blonde having to ask that :haha:


----------



## elohcin

blondee said:


> elohcin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blondee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks for your support. Sorry to hear some of you are feeling a bit low too.
> 
> My Doc didn't offer to check my HCG and i forgot to ask (am not on this planet at the moment). She said that there was every chance my dates were just wrong and to wait 2 weeks for another scan. She gave me a progesterone shot (i had them with my son, so i was keen to try and she volunteered it anyway).
> 
> So - as she put it - there is a chance. I just think with my history it is a slim chance. My OH is trying to convince me to stay positive but i don't think i can be.
> 
> Ok, well my in laws are coming tomorrow for a fortnight (yes, baaaad timing - they offered to stay away but i think we need to keep busy) so i guess at least i won't get chance to wallow.
> 
> 
> Anyone had any new symptoms?? I am very light headed and feeling faint......is that even a symptom??:dohh:
> 
> Wishing you all good luck :flower:
> 
> You might look into supporting your adrenals. It's common for them to feel fatigued in pregnancy (especially if you already have children), making it harder for them to keep up with the demands of your body.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooh - how do i do that?? I am feeling very blonde having to ask that :haha:Click to expand...

Here is another thread where I just recently posted what I do for adrenals :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...145351-need-advice-please-2.html#post20662269


----------



## JenX

Had second beta draw this morning. Impatiently waiting for results. Feel like I'm holding my breath....just hoping this won't be like the last two failed pregnancies. I really need it to go right for a change.


----------



## girlinyork

I really hope it goes well.

I am being such a worry wart today. My symptoms are really mild today


----------



## JenX

Try not to worry too much. I know, I should take my own advice! My symptoms have been very mild so far, hardly anything to speak of. Hopefully it is not because this bean is going to fail. I'll feel a lot better if I just find out that my numbers have been rising nicely. Of course they rose nicely last time and I still lost it, but it'll be a step in the right direction.


----------



## girlinyork

They'll probably peak again soon and then I'll miss the calm


----------



## Etoiles

I feel so similar to most of you. I also felt yesterday morning like I woke up and my symptoms were gone which was very scary. Even my breasts weren't sore which is unusual. However, a few hours later they were sore again and in the evening I did not feel 100%. I don't feel as sick as I had been but I did read some things that say symptoms come and go during pregnancy but it sure doesn't make me feel very confident!


----------



## girlinyork

Can't wait til this is over and I've got my wee baby in my arms


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hoping to join you! I have been nervous about coming over to the PAL thread but for some reason I feel like it's time. I am 8 weeks today and due on April 4th.

Here's a little about me... I have been TTC since 2009. I am 39 (DH is 41) and this is my 5th pregnancy after 4 losses (all D&C's). I have been seeing an RE since my 3rd loss and have been through all of the RPL testing. My doctor has not been able to find a reason for my losses. My 3rd loss was a chromosomal issue. During that pregnancy they found that my pregnant progesterone level was low. By the time we discovered this and started taking the meds I was always about 7 weeks and I think it was too late. I did have 3 scans that time with heartbeats but I was always measuring just over a week behind. That loss was around New Years. After that loss I took a 6 month break, started taking CoQ10 to help my egg quality as well as my prenatals, extra folic acid (Folgard 2.2) and baby aspirin. I also started taking progesterone 5 DPO. Last month I found out that I was pregnant and I am nervously excited, hoping that this will be our sticky bean. I have had 2 scans so far with heartbeats - one at 5w6d and another at 7w6d (yesterday). I seem to be measuring right on track this time and everything looks good (so far!). They did see on my 1st scan this time that my ovaries are not as active as they should be producing progesterone so I am hoping that was my problem, which now should be resolved with the supplements. These next couple weeks will be a critical time for me but I feel more positive this time! Hopefully this will be a H&H 9 months for us all. :dust:

I hope you girls don't mind, but I posted my scan pic from yesterday below. If anyone has some to share I would love to see them. 

I also have caught up on the thread so looking forward to chatting with you all!
Just a few comments from some of the previous posts - 

I feel more comfortable over here too than in the 1st tri threads just because some of those girls don't know what it's like to experience a loss. Which is great for them, but for us, we have different fears, questions, etc after a loss and it's nice to talk with others who have been through similar experiences and are sharing the same concerns. After a loss you just worry I think the whole pregnancy so its nice to be with others that do too. 

Blondee - :hugs: Hope everything turns out OK. Just try to stay positive!! FX!!!

Elohcin - so sorry about the 7 losses. Were they able to figure out what is going on?

Girlinyork - Thanks for starting the thread! Try not to worry too much about your symptoms (I know it's hard), they come and go. I have very mild ones too that some days seem worse than others. 

Rooster - you are due on my birthday!!! :happydance:

Good luck girls on the upcoming scans! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







082312_7w6d.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## girlinyork

Hello BeachChica :) Thanks for joining us and welcome :hugs:


----------



## JenX

Etoiles, that would be scary to me too. But so is a lack of symptoms, so be glad you've got some! 

BeachChica, glad you could join us. It is nice to have the support of others who have been through what we've been through. Sounds like you are on the right track this time. I'm so nervous that I'll measure behind again when I finally get my scan. Fingers crossed that I will have as good of results as you are getting!


----------



## rainkat

Welcome BeachChica, What a beautiful little bean! 
Sorry for your losses. Hopefully they have everything figured out and this is your sticky.

My symptoms seem to come and go like everyone else. Mostly just tired and sore bbs. I told my sister yesterday. She's the only one who knows other dh. I sent her a picture of my latest test. It felt soooo good to tell someone and have them be happy for me. Last pregancy I got my BFP the day I left on a 3 week vacation, and had a natural mc 2 days before we came home. I regret never having a chance to share my news, even if it didn't end well.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls for the welcome! Its definitely a difficult process. We seem to tell fewer and fewer people each time I get pregnant. We told our parents early but other family member we just told yesterday. I won't start telling work etc until I am at least 12 weeks. 

Jen - Its so hard to tell on the size when they are that small. So don't worry. Even my last pregnancy when I was measuring behind, my doctor always said things were looking fine. They pay more attention to the progression rather than the size at that stage. I wish I would have had the tissue tested just to know the reason for the loss but something got screwed up at the hospital with my sample.


----------



## JenX

BeachChica said:


> Jen - Its so hard to tell on the size when they are that small. So don't worry. Even my least pregnancy when I was measuring behind, my doctor always said things were looking fine. They pay more attention to the progression rather than the size at that stage. I wish I would have had the tissue tested just to know the reason for the loss but something got screwed up at the hospital with my sample.

My last one measured nearly 2 weeks behind from the very first scan. Progress was slow, and no heartbeat was detected. It was crushing. 

I had the same problem with the sample from my first mc. The operating room staff put it in formalin, a preservative, and then no cells could be grown and nothing could be learned. For the second mc, they were able to do testing, and we found that the baby had trisomy 2 (an extra #2 chromosome) and there was no way it could have lived. We also learned that it had been a girl. 

While there was nothing that could have been done, knowing the results of the testing really helped me to heal faster. I knew it wasn't my fault and that it was unlikely to happen again, and that just made me feel more at peace. I'll always wonder what went wrong with the first one, and if it was something that could've been prevented.


----------



## BeachChica

:hugs: I completely understand! My 3rd loss was a Trisomy 12, also no chance of survival. It would have helped to know what happened with #4 just to see if it was normal or another chromosome problem. Have you been tested for progesterone since you've been pregnant?


----------



## JenX

Yes, just this morning. Should have results back Monday on that.


----------



## JenX

Good news! I heard back from my doctor's office with my 2nd beta results. 1st was 857 on the 22nd, 2nd was 1902 this morning. Yay! Now I can feel a little reassured through the weekend!


----------



## rainkat

Those numbers sound GREAT JenX :thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

Great numbers Jen :)


----------



## BeachChica

That's great Jen!!! :yipee:


----------



## JenX

Thank you all! I'm so relieved!


----------



## girlinyork

I wish I has betas :( (other than the ones I made up to make myself feel included)


----------



## BeachChica

Girlinyork- will your doc not do them? After losses I think it's important for docs to check progesterone levels and HcG to make sure they are doubling. Not sure why they don't.


----------



## girlinyork

The cut off point in the UK is 3 losses before they do tests :(


----------



## rainkat

girlinyork said:


> I wish I has betas :( (other than the ones I made up to make myself feel included)

:haha:

Me too. I don't even have my first appt. till Sept. 10. I'll be 8 weeks by then. Technically my pregancy hasn't even been confirmed.


----------



## BeachChica

girlinyork said:


> The cut off point in the UK is 3 losses before they do tests :(

That stinks. I'm sorry! My doctor would not start RPL testing until after 3 losses either but betas are such a simple blood test, I don't know why they are so difficult about doing them for you. :growlmad:


----------



## elohcin

Well, my levels went from 905 at 18dpo (4w4d) to 16,646 at 24dpo (5w3d). A very large jump (quadrupled within the "doubling" timeframes), so could go either way... :-/


----------



## girlinyork

Twins?!


----------



## elohcin

I doubt twins, I'm just hoping for a healthy living baby, period. Hoping it's not indicative of a problem. Crazy that something that seems so positive can concern me so much, but I don't have the best history, and I kind of have the odds stacked against me as it is...


----------



## BeachChica

Elohcin- I had a high HcG rate also (more than doubling) I was so worried about a molar pregnancy. My doctor laughed at me for worry so much but everything was fine. I am sure everything will be fine for you too!!! :thumbup:

Here are my levels:

7/26- 215 3w6d
7/30- 2251 4w3d
8/2- 9497 4w6d


----------



## JFG

Hi I have just found out i am pregnant again following a MMC earlier this year. EDD is 28th April I think. I feel a bit blahh but haven't really got symptoms just yet, early days I suppose! I can't help but feel worried but am trying to stay relaxed and positve which is proving difficult. x


----------



## girlinyork

JFG, just remember that you've much more of a chance of a successful pregnancy than a miscarriage xx


----------



## girlinyork

By the way ladies, I updated the thread name to something more fitting :)


----------



## rainkat

I have a really dumb question... What's PMA?

Welcome JFG! Congrats, and H&H 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## BeachChica

rainkat said:


> I have a really dumb question... What's PMA?

rainkat- PMA stands for positive mental attitude :thumbup:

Girlinyork- I like the new name :)


----------



## rainkat

BeachChica said:


> rainkat said:
> 
> 
> I have a really dumb question... What's PMA?
> 
> rainkat- PMA stands for positive mental attitude :thumbup:
> 
> Girlinyork- I like the new name :)Click to expand...

Thank you! 

I love it :cool: very fitting


----------



## girlinyork

How is everyone today? :)


----------



## Etoiles

Hi! I like the name change and to be honest I did not know what PMA meant either although it makes sense.

JFG - I agree it is hard to stay relaxed even though that is probably best for the little one! I am feeling the same way.

BeachChica - levels look really good! Very impressive.

I am doing okay today and hope everyone else is doing the same. I am trying to keep a PMA although it is very hard. I have started to feel more sick again which made me feel better but really ladies, what is really better than a good ultrasound right?


----------



## rainkat

Peeing every 10 minutes, smells are really getting to me and I'm so bloated I think I'm out of my jeans. 

I was in Costco yesterday and got hit by the most horrid stench. They were serving samples of scrambled eggs with beef :sick: Roast beef luncheon meat. The thought of it now is making me gag! 

No idea why a sausage mcmuffin would be any more appealing but it is :haha:

Here's my PMA: I have no idea what happened with my last pregnancy. I had a mc at 7+1 but started spotting a few days earlier. I hadn't started bloating at all. I choose to believe that the pregnancy had stopped progressing very early on. This one is moving along just fine.


----------



## girlinyork

With the mmc I was EVIL. I lost my temper all the time. I screamed, I shouted, I threw and sometimes broke things. I had the hormones of a 14 year old girl and I was unbearable. With this pregnancy I am serene and calm - albeit worried (understandably). My mum's cousin who works in a neonatal ward reckoned that the extreme mood swings were a sign something was wrong.


----------



## JFG

Hey ladies well I have had quite a bit of brown spotting today :( did another hpt as well today and was negative! Just hoping everything is ok my period was only due yesterday so could be a chemical pregnancy?! If bleeding becomes red/heavy I'll go a&e. x


----------



## girlinyork

:( :hugs: JFG, hope it's nothing and everything is ok xx


----------



## rainkat

Hope everything is okay JFG :hugs:

Have you tried taking a different test? Maybe that one was a dud.


----------



## JFG

Thanks guys. 
No I am waiting for fmu in the morning :'( 
Will keep u posted. x


----------



## girlinyork

I'm bleeding. Its painful and clotty :(


----------



## JenX

girlinyork said:


> I'm bleeding. Its painful and clotty :(

Oh no! Are you okay?


----------



## JFG

:( big hug girlinyork.xx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm terrified. Epu can't see me until Wednesday. I'm a mess. Afraid to go to sleep because I'll have to wake up and deal with this all over again


----------



## JenX

Can you go into the emergency room?


----------



## girlinyork

It was an emergency room doctor who told me this :( scared stiff


----------



## JenX

I'm really sorry to hear that. Hugs to you!


----------



## JFG

Girlinyork, sorry to hear you cant be seen right away. How are you feeling? Are you still bleeding?

I had another negative on cb digital with fmu so think my hcg levels have dropped off :( so upset feel like its over before it's began! I'm going to go drs tomorrow see what he says prob be a waste of time but we'll see!


----------



## girlinyork

Still bleeding. Pretty sure it's over for me. I'm just hoping I pass the sac whole so they can test it for me


----------



## JFG

Thinking of you and big hugs. x


----------



## girlinyork

Thank you jfg. I'm so sorry about your chemical. I think we are owed some rainbow babies!!


----------



## Etoiles

JFG and Girlinyork, I am so sorry for your losses. :nope:

It is such a terrible thing to go through I am so sorry you two are going through it again. It is so unfair to have to go through such a horrible thing multiple times. The two of you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm having contractions now so no hope for me


----------



## JenX

Really sorry for both you and JFG. Hoping you can get the testing done to see what has been going wrong.


----------



## elohcin

girlinyork said:


> Still bleeding. Pretty sure it's over for me. I'm just hoping I pass the sac whole so they can test it for me




JFG said:


> I had another negative on cb digital with fmu so think my hcg levels have dropped off :( so upset feel like its over before it's began! I'm going to go drs tomorrow see what he says prob be a waste of time but we'll see!

I am so sorry you two. I hate that anyone else ever has to go through this, much less multiple times. :(


----------



## girlinyork

Back from the hospital and it's "probably" a blighted ovum. Got a scan tomorrow to make sure everything is gone


----------



## rainkat

What awful news to wake up to :cry:

I'm so sorry for both of your losses.

I have a feeling today is going to be a hard day.


----------



## BeachChica

JFG and Girlinyork, I am so so sorry for what you girls are going through. I know the pain of multiple losses and it doesn't get any easier each time. Be sure that you collect everything you are passing so they can send it away and hopefully provide some answers. On my last MC the doctor told me to put it all in a bag of alcohol and keep it cold but you might want to check with your doctor to see how they want you to save it. 

:hugs: Lots of hugs to you both :sad1:


----------



## JFG

Thank you for all your well wishes x

I am cramping and bleeding heavily so definately a chemical/early mc am ringing my fertility consultant tomorrow to inform her of the latest and see what she suggests next.

So sorry for your loss girlinyork and yes I think we are definately owed a rainbow or two! x


----------



## girlinyork

I took it straight in in a Tupperware tub. They said its blighted so nothing to test :(


----------



## rainkat

girlinyork said:


> I took it straight in in a Tupperware tub. They said its blighted so nothing to test :(

I'm sorry :-(


----------



## BeachChica

girlinyork said:


> I took it straight in in a Tupperware tub. They said its blighted so nothing to test :(

So sorry girl :cry:


----------



## Etoiles

I have been thinking about the two of you a lot today, you two continue to be in my thoughts.


I hope you find some answers as to what has been happening although it is really is horrible to hear you have to wait for such terrible things to happen multiple times before they will test you. I know without my progesterone supplements I would be pretty much guaranteed the same result. :(


----------



## JenX

Just had blood drawn for betas again. Feeling very down and uncertain after seeing so many women on the boards losing their little ones, especially those with previous losses (it just seems so unfair!). I'll be a bag of nerves waiting to hear my results in a few hours. Hope you're all doing okay.


----------



## BeachChica

Jen - the losses are so hard but I really feel that for those of us that have had them, it will make our rainbows so much more amazing. Hang in there and let us know how you make out. 

Etoiles - I would be the same way without my progesterone. :thumbup:


----------



## rainkat

BeachChica I appreciate your optimism. I'm with JenX. After yesterday I'm almost feeling like mc is a forgone conclusion. It doesn't help that dh keeps making comments like "if you really are pregnant this time"

Need some serious work on the PMA today. 

Good luck with your numbers JenX. Can't wait to hear the good news :hugs:


----------



## JenX

rainkat said:


> BeachChica I appreciate your optimism. I'm with JenX. After yesterday I'm almost feeling like mc is a forgone conclusion. It doesn't help that dh keeps making comments like "if you really are pregnant this time"
> 
> Need some serious work on the PMA today.
> 
> Good luck with your numbers JenX. Can't wait to hear the good news :hugs:

Thanks, both of you. I'm really struggling today. My husband doesn't understand why I feel down and worried now, when I felt pretty good and was positive over the weekend. Hormones, worry, and stress, I told him. It may not be rational, but that's how I feel. It just seems like so many women who have recurrent miscarriages on here are destined to keep having them. I hope that's not true, for any of us! Sometimes it feels like there are those women who have babies, and those who have miscarriages- and it is hard to cross from the latter category to the former.

Still waiting on beta results. I'll have to work on my positive attitude, I guess.


----------



## elohcin

I am just praying so hard this baby sticks. Last night on the drive home from my parents, my oldest daughter, who has been talking a LOT about babies with her younger sister lately, said, "Mom, I don't think you are going to have any more babies." :( I asked her why and she said because the last one went to Heaven and there haven't been any more (they don't know about any of our other MANY losses). That makes me so sad. We have so desperately wanted each of our babies, and I want them to have another sibling so badly. They all adore babies and it's so hard to see them fall in love with OTHER peoples babies when I know they should have had their own many times now. I just pray pray pray that this is it.

On another note, I have tender, slightly sore breasts. Yay! At least that gives me ONE way to feel different. LOL (I never really get 1st tri symptoms, though I get THIRD tri symptoms pretty much as soon as I hit the 2nd tri!!) Though I'm pretty certain that the only reason I feel it is because this is only the 2nd out of my 11 pregnancies that I haven't been nursing during.


----------



## JenX

Elohcin, fingers crossed that yours sticks! Hopefully your symptoms are a good sign.

As for me, I just heard from my doctor's office with my latest beta results. They were 5316, which is really good- a normal rise. I am now scheduled for my first scan at 12:30 on Thursday. Hoping that can ease my worried mind a little more.


----------



## Etoiles

It's nice to hear some positive results from others during a time that is very hard to stay positive.

JenX, nice to hear your betas rose! :thumbup:

I also was very down this week as I mentioned earlier and was convinced that the same thing happened as last time. However, I went yesterday for an ultrasound and the baby was still alive and had grown! I even saw two little legs and two little arms and its heart was still beating. So, I made it past the last miscarriage mark so that is a positive. I am still nervous and waiting to see how things go but it made me feel a tiny bit more relaxed.

Good luck ladies, we have to have something positive come out of this thread!


----------



## JenX

Etoiles, that's really great that you saw a heartbeat again- and made it past your previous miscarriage point. That has to be somewhat reassuring.

I have a scan coming up on Thursday- I saw you have one scheduled the same day, Elohcin. Anyone else due for a scan soon? So close, but it is going to be a nerve-wracking wait. Third pregnancy, but I have yet to make it to see a heartbeat. So this could be a huge milestone. 

What time is your scan on Thursday, Elohcin?


----------



## elohcin

JenX said:


> Etoiles, that's really great that you saw a heartbeat again- and made it past your previous miscarriage point. That has to be somewhat reassuring.
> 
> I have a scan coming up on Thursday- I saw you have one scheduled the same day, Elohcin. Anyone else due for a scan soon? So close, but it is going to be a nerve-wracking wait. Third pregnancy, but I have yet to make it to see a heartbeat. So this could be a huge milestone.
> 
> What time is your scan on Thursday, Elohcin?

11:30 mountain time. How about yours?


----------



## JenX

12:30 Eastern. I'll report back here afterward.


----------



## BeachChica

Great news on the betas Jen and on the scan Elohcin!!! :happydance: we def need some good news here to keep us all positive and get us through these next difficult few weeks!! 

Does anyone have any scan pics to post?


----------



## jenna mummy

Hi everyone, I have just checked back on here after being away at my parents and I am so, so sorry for the losses.:cry: 

I have been working hard to keep my PMA but it is really hard. I am counting down the days to my scan on Monday, hoping and praying to see a heartbeat!

I have had some really hard days when my breasts weren't as sore and I went into panic, I just cried. I am now worried that even if I get my happy healthy ultra sound on Monday what if? ... it is only 7wks 1 day when I have the scan so much could still go wrong will I be able to get another scan around 12 wks? I have been told that they will probably use this as the dating scan and won't have another until 20 weeks!! I had been carrying my failed pregnancy for 12 weeks last time before I started spotting and it had ended at 5 weeks, I couldn't stand that again.

I like all of you start to dream and plan, I keeping telling myself be positive, but it is so hard.

My heart goes out to all the loses I hope that we can all have our happy endings soon xxx


----------



## JenX

Hi Jenna, 

I know just how you feel. I had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks and it had been gone since week six. I surely don't want that again. Have you thought about getting a Doppler to reassure yourself in the meantime? They're pretty cheap and can pick up the heartbeat fairly early (10-12 weeks or even earlier for some) and then you could listen to it anytime you need reassurance. That would be one way to help make it through the stressful time until your next scan, anyway.


----------



## jenna mummy

JenX said:


> Hi Jenna,
> 
> I know just how you feel. I had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks and it had been gone since week six. I surely don't want that again. Have you thought about getting a Doppler to reassure yourself in the meantime? They're pretty cheap and can pick up the heartbeat fairly early (10-12 weeks or even earlier for some) and then you could listen to it anytime you need reassurance. That would be one way to help make it through the stressful time until your next scan, anyway.

Thanks for that, I will wait until Monday and fingers crossed all will be fine then look at getting a Doppler, your right it would help to put my mind at rest!

I have just been researching what I should see at the scan so excited but super nervous now. :wacko:

Thanks for your kind words and understanding, sometimes you can feel so alone. Glad I found this forum! :thumbup:


----------



## Etoiles

jenna mummy said:


> I have had some really hard days when my breasts weren't as sore and I went into panic, I just cried. I am now worried that even if I get my happy healthy ultra sound on Monday what if?

Jenna keep your positive attitude. I felt the same way last week that there were some times my breasts weren't sore or I didn't feel any sickness and I also cried and was sure something terrible had happened but Monday my baby was still alive and the Dr. told me it is normal to have symptoms fluctuate. Keep up the hope! 

I am so sorry the dr. makes you wait so long between scans. The doppler is an excellent idea though!


----------



## nfg

Do you all have room for one more? :)

I'm Nance and I'm 5w4d pregnant, due on April 28th.

Last summer, I had an ectopic pregnancy- brown spotting right from the beginning, so we monitored HCG levels, and they never rose normally. It ended up being ectopic and I had to get a shot of methotrexate.

In April, I conceived again, and this time my HCG levels did rise normally. At a bit over 7 weeks (just this past June) I went for my first ultrasound and saw a heartbeat- but a gestational sac that was much smaller than it should have been, and the next day, I miscarried at home.

I had a normal period in July and conceived after that and here I am again, hoping the third time will be the charm! So far, I know that my HCG levels are rising well. I am taking oral progesterone supplements this time. So far my only symptoms are more frequent peeing and sore breasts (though not sure if that's because of the progesterone or the pregnancy). My first scan is scheduled for six days from now, next Wednesday. I am really hoping and praying that everything looks normal with it!

I am 39 years old and I already have three kids, really spread out in age (20, almost 12, almost 7), and really wanting just one more before it is too late.


----------



## jenna mummy

nfg said:


> Do you all have room for one more? :)

Hi Nance welcome! :flower:

I will keep my fingers crossed for you. My scan is on Monday so hoping all will be well, you will have to keep us updated on your progress and let us know how you get on with your scan xx


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome Nance and so sorry for your losses :(

Lots of scans next week! How exciting!


----------



## rainkat

Nance, welcome and congrats :flower:

I also have 3 kids. Not quite as spread out as yours but enough that I feel like I'm starting over (13, 12 and almost 8) 

Good luck on your scan!


----------



## blondee

Hi ladies,

Sorry i've not been on for a few days - and so much seems to have happened.

Ladies with the losses - my heart goes out to you. :hugs: There are no words to help ease your pain. Thinking of you.

We're still not sure if this little one is a sticker either. We also have a scan next week on tuesday. A busy week for us all! I'm getting weekly progesterone shots and i am still exhausted and a bit grumpy and my boobs are still v tender. I keep thinking i'm getting nauseous but i suspect it is in my head still :dohh: I am trying to be positive but finding it so hard. When my usual Doc came back off her holiday she looked at the scans and the dates and in her words 'it's not THAT far out' so i am trying to be hopeful. It is so very hard though. With my 1 successful pregnancy the nausea hit at 8 weeks i hit that (according to my dates) on sunday so i am little nervous about that.

Has anyone got any nice stats to help the PMA??


----------



## elohcin

Well have been a nervous wreck. But praise God, the u/s showed a baby IN my uterus measuring 6w5d (I am 6w3d) with a HR of 128. 

Prayers are still appreciated as this is only half the battle for me. Now we just have to KEEP the baby alive.


----------



## JenX

Congrats, Elohcin! Big milestone! Welcome to everyone who has just joined us. 

Got back from my first scan a bit ago. Everything looked good and was on track. Saw the beginnings of cardiac activity, the little heart beating, but it was still pretty early. Still, this is more than we've ever seen in previous pregnancies, so it is a good sign. I go back next Friday for another scan to make sure everything is progressing nicely.

Now I have to decide if I want to start progesterone again. I did it last time (Crinone gel) and it didn't help- it was a Trisomy anyway, so there's no way it could have. My progesterone is in the normal range, but low normal. It can't hurt but: 1. It is icky, 2. It caused me more exaggerated symptoms last time, and 3. It masked the fact that there was a problem with the baby by prolonging a pregnancy that was doomed to fail no matter what due to chromosomal abnormality. So, mixed feelings.
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Etoiles

Elohcin and JenX - congrats on the scan! That's very exciting that you two both saw the heart beating. Very encouraging also. I really hope things continue to go well for the two of you.

Welcome to the board Nance!


----------



## BabyEnoch

ladykara said:


> Hey honey we are in the April babies 2013 group over in 1st trip, im due the 10th. I lost a baby Jan this year due to a partial mole, i wasnt allowed to try again for 6 months (1st of august) but we made a promise to try once on the 19th of july, and it worked !!!
> 
> When i lost the baby (before they knew it was a mole) they kept telling me how common it is, what the statistics are blah blah... which was suppose to help me at the time, but now im pregnant again that information has just added to my worry. but something inside of me tells me this one will stick, but i dont want to have to much hope incase im wrong, its all very confusing. I have not told many people yet and i have not had enough confidence to change my bnb Siggy and just removed my old one ready to add the new one adding my april due baby. xx

Hi I'm Shelby, I'm due april 27 2013. I lost my first pregnancy January 22 at 14 weeks. I am here for support, I need support too....


----------



## BabyEnoch

This pregnancy feels different then my first one that ended with a MC. I having morning sickness and cravings like crazy, I actually feel pregnant this time. Anyone else feel this way ?

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/swRTm7.png


----------



## jenna mummy

Congrats Elochin and JenX!

It's great to hear some good news :happydance:

It is certainly set to be a busy week next week on this forum, I wish everyone the very best of luck. I currently have all my fingers and toes crossed (it's making it difficult to walk).

In the meantime trying to carry on as normal, time to go and buy school shoes for my boys and get ready to return to work on Tuesday after the school holidays (boo hiss!) I had got used to being at home its amazing how much you can find to do with your time!! 

School holidays one of the major perks to being a high school science teacher. TTC for months and months and months when in work and failed BUT succeeded as soon as school was out for the hols!! I think that says a lot about the job.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## jenna mummy

Haha I said that I was trying to carry on as normal, well we got the shoes but then talk about fatigue hitting I felt like I could fall asleep whilst walking around TESCO. Actually had to leave with only about 10% of the shopping done!!

I'm taking that as a good sign, I came straight home and feel asleep on the settee :sleep:

I remember with my first I slept through my OH very loudly ripping out the bathroom which was on the other side of the partition wall that my head was on. Returning to work is going to be interesting especially as I want to keep it quite until 12 weeks, I think the pupils may notice if I fall asleep.

Feeling much more positive today, as last time I quickly lost all my symptoms!

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## JenX

BabyEnoch said:


> This pregnancy feels different then my first one that ended with a MC. I having morning sickness and cravings like crazy, I actually feel pregnant this time. Anyone else feel this way ?
> 
> https://lmtf.lilypie.com/swRTm7.png

Hi Shelby, and welcome. I actually haven't felt much this time- symptoms are very mild. But so far everything looks okay.

Jenna, glad you're feeling more positive!


----------



## jenna mummy

Hi everyone

I just thought I would let you know that I had my scan yesterday and saw my litlle ones heartbeat and actually measured a day further on :thumbup:

However I do have some internal bruising right next to the implantation site and ave been told to take it easy and possibly take time off work until I hit the 12 week mark. I'm off to see my doctor this afternoon and hopefully all will be well and I look forward to seeing my little one again in 5 weeks at my next scan!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Etoiles

Congrats on your successful scan Jenna mummy! 

Hope everyone else is continuing to do okay. I have been having some on and off nausea this weekend so hopefully that is a good sign.

Good luck!


----------



## JenX

Glad you had a good scan, Jenna.

I've been having a rough couple of days. Yesterday would have been the due date for the first baby I lost, and that was hard to deal with. It has got me very down. I'm still very nervous about this pregnancy too, and haven't felt like eating. Then I worry that not eating isn't good for the baby. Worrying makes my appetite even smaller. Viscious cycle.


----------



## EMTAmanda

I went to the birth center today for a level check and your and it was absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## JenX

EMTAmanda said:


> I went to the birth center today for a level check and your and it was absolutely lovely!!!

Well that's good news! Anyone have any scans or more good news to post?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, well I am afraid I have bad news :cry: Went in for my appt this morning... no HB and measuring a week behind. My doc wanted me to come back for another U/S in the afternoon and it was the same so looks like MMC #5 for me. This journey is SO hard! DH and I are crushed, we really thought this was going to be the one for us. :cry: I am scheduled for a D&C in the morning. Hopefully my tissue will provide some answers. 

Good luck and wishing you all a H&H 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## elohcin

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls, well I am afraid I have bad news :cry: Went in for my appt this morning... no HB and measuring a week behind. My doc wanted me to come back for another U/S in the afternoon and it was the same so looks like MMC #5 for me. This journey is SO hard! DH and I are crushed, we really thought this was going to be the one for us. :cry: I am scheduled for a D&C in the morning. Hopefully my tissue will provide some answers.
> 
> Good luck and wishing you all a H&H 9 months!!! :hugs:

I am so, so sorry. :( It feels so hopeless when you have loss after loss. Praying you guys get some answers.


----------



## Etoiles

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls, well I am afraid I have bad news :cry:

BeachChica, I am so sorry for your loss. :( Nothing is more heartbreaking than seeing a baby with no heartbeat on the ultrasound when you hope for good news.

You will be in my thoughts. I hope you find some solutions after this horrible event.


----------



## JenX

Oh BeachChica, really sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you. Hope you get some answers.


----------



## Etoiles

I have some good news to share. I had an ultrasound yesterday evening at 9 weeks 5 days and the little one was still alive and growing. :) That is always the first question I ask the ultrasound tech, because she doesn't say much and keeps the screen facing her for the first 5 minutes, but I at least need to know if the baby is alive before she does all her checks! 

We also saw it kicking and moving for the first time which was very exciting. I really hope this little one continues to grow. 

I am getting an NT scan at 12-13 weeks, anyone else getting one of those?

Hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## jenna mummy

Etoiles said:


> I have some good news to share. I had an ultrasound yesterday evening at 9 weeks 5 days and the little one was still alive and growing. :) That is always the first question I ask the ultrasound tech, because she doesn't say much and keeps the screen facing her for the first 5 minutes, but I at least need to know if the baby is alive before she does all her checks!
> 
> We also saw it kicking and moving for the first time which was very exciting. I really hope this little one continues to grow.
> 
> I am getting an NT scan at 12-13 weeks, anyone else getting one of those?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay!

Hi

That's great news. I can't wait for my next scan at around 12 weeks, I'm going to call again tomorrow to see if I can find out the date.

Can't wait to see it moving last time it was just a beautiful blob with a heartbeat :kiss:

Hope everyone else is ok, I am so sorry for eveyone with loses, you are all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## blondee

Hi ladies,

I hope you are all well. I'm so sorry that there have been a few more losses since i last logged on. My heart goes out to you all. Congrats to all the ladies seeing heartbeats though - great news!

Sadly - i had a natural MC two weeks ago. It wasn't a shock and we are doing really well. We are now being referred to a fertility specialist with a view to IVF. We are both feeling so positive and happily looking to the future. I just couldn't try one more 'hope for the best' cycle and be hurt again by yet another MC. I had a whole arm full of blood taken today to give me a full once over before the referral. Exciting!

I wish all of you health, luck and happiness on your baby journeys.

love,

Mich


----------



## BeachChica

Sorry to hear about your MC Blondie :hugs: it's such a tough journey. 

Hope the rest of you prego ladies are doing well!! :wave:


----------



## Etoiles

Blondee I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage. :(

I'm glad you are getting to go to a fertility specialist. I hope they can help you figure out how to solve this. You'll be in my thoughts just as the other ladies from this thread that have lost their little one. :hugs:


----------

